# Quick ADSFR report



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Made it over to DI Thur about 2 PM, got the boat in the water and to a friends house/dock where wewere stayingand prepped for the tourney.

Capt's meetingThursday evening and our plan for Fri/Sat set...looking at a run to the SE, fish all day, go deeper and swording and maybe some rig jigginga bit that night, back in to shallower water the next morning for kings and to the dock Sat evening.

Early Fri we head to some deep spots about 60 SE of DI, beautiful seas. Bite was slow at the start with only a few of the targeted kings coming aboard.Changed for some bottom bumping with dropper rigs......several nice mingo and this critter that was released.....found out that evening that it took the ugliest fish award last year










move to another close by spot and play with a few more kings along with a double on ajwhile trolling, the smaller one was just legalbut the biggest king we could manage for the day was 24 and change










it's about 4:30 we go to crank the stbd motor and it won't stay running, it immediately shuts down, scratching heads for a bit, finally crack it get the rpm's way up in nuetral, drop it down and in to gear quickly to get us going, make the decision to not over night and head to try and repair it instead of overnighting, boat runs fine at rpm all the way in. get to the scales, weigh the fish we have and talk with Jack Holmes (SKA president) and he hooks us up with the Yamaha rep that's on site. he plugs in his pc to the engine, checks some things and says put it on the trailer.....:banghead we get the boat unloaded and hauled and back to his service trailer, after quite a bit of troubleshooting and checking stuff out he gets us running again about 10:20 PM, this is a photo my daughter took going to the dock late Fri










we make a change after talking things over and head out Sat morning about 65 SW of DI,we stayed in the kings all day, boating some 25-30 but again the best we could land was a 36.20. Caught several other species as well, another aj while trolling and even several rainbow runners










we didn't fish Sun, the two days was enough for us.....

I did get some things solved with our rigs that I had been working on, not one single lost fish or broken wire king rig the entire weekend although I did break one of our tournamentrods and stripped the gears in another spinner (bait rod).


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Scott, I saw where Lou's Daughter was on the board for a while. Sorry about the engine trouble but it sounds like you all gave it a go regardless. Nice AJ.:bowdown


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Lou's daughter caught the 24 that we took to the scales on Fri, we we're on the board with the 36.20 as high as 5th until later on Sun, they had it listed wrong on the site, they didn't post it as SET 4 Life, something along the lines of: Waymon Hawkins..Cantonment...36.20 I think.....until all the fish from the guys fishing out of LA came in.......we caught alot of fish on Sat and feel pretty confident we were in a good area. We spent the entire day beside Byrd Dog, the team that won with the 50, just not our turn yet....I think we ended up Waaaaay down the list, like 31st......still had a good time and caught alot of fish


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Scott, sucks about the motor problems but at least you got it worked out quick.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting Scott. I saw that name on the scroll page and wondered.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Were you the 31 cape staying next to the blue and yellow Donzi on the canal on the north side of the island.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Really nice report & some great pic's, thanks for sharing both.

Congrat's to you & your crew on some fine fishing.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yes we were staying in a little canal just west of the airport at a friends house/dock. his was a black 37 Fountain


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some nice fish. That first one looks like it came out of a cartoon.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys and please tell Lou I said hello!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report guys! Just goes to show, good looks skip every other generation. I would know myself too...


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

We pulled into the weigh station next to ya'll on Friday in the 31 Cape Horn Tropical Itch, I didn't realize you posted on here....I'm relatively new on the site. Nice catch...hate to hear about the engine trouble...on Saturday we had electronics trouble lost the gps/radar in the process of buying a handheld backup.:banghead:banghead. Good report....see you next year.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report!

36lber isnt bad considering the conditions? How did the water look 65 miles SW?? We went 65 m south and the water was fairly blue!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we went SE about 60 mi on Fri and it was clean green but had alot of slime in the water that would build up on the ddownrigger lines and rods. outside of that the slime cleared up quite a bit.

on Sat we where about 65 SW and the water was blue/green where we where at until that squall line pushed through about 1 PM and pushed the rip back to the south of us and we where back in dirty water, suprisingly enough,the bite stay on but only on the downrigger, no surface hits after that.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

good post scott. the pics are great. looks like everyone had a great time. your team finished 29th. we were the ones that finished 31st. i am glad the yamy tent got you guys back on the water. sometimes membership has its privaleges huh? we actually ran into some minor motor issues too this weekend. after talking to lou for awhile yesterday, i think we may have a similar problem. i'll pick your brain about that this weekend. thanks again for the post!!!!


----------

